# DTG fulfillment with Bella shirts?



## bengbuPANDA (Feb 27, 2013)

i am in search of a DTG fulfillment service that prints on Bella brand shirts. it's my daughter's name. i did a google search which brought up Print Aura in sacramento, but haven't seen much discussion on them. can anyone offer a review on them? thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

bengbuPANDA said:


> i am in search of a DTG fulfillment service that prints on Bella brand shirts. it's my daughter's name. i did a google search which brought up Print Aura in sacramento, but haven't seen much discussion on them. can anyone offer a review on them? thanks.


I know the guy that runs PrintAura, and he's good people 

I haven't used his printing service, so I can't speak to that. Bella is a common brand of t-shirt that most printers should be able to order wholesale for you.


----------



## CubedMEDIA (Dec 28, 2012)

There is Spreadshirt, which has a limited product range of Bella products. Product Range | Spreadshirt Though I think they're kind of spendy.


----------



## bengbuPANDA (Feb 27, 2013)

CubedMEDIA said:


> There is Spreadshirt, which has a limited product range of Bella products. Product Range | Spreadshirt Though I think they're kind of spendy.


Thank you, but I'm looking for girls' shirts as well as women's. I don't like those baggy boys' shirts.


----------

